
Call to action insights from my checkout funnel - grantgrant
http://www.guotime.com/2011/05/call-to-action-insights-from-checkout-funnel-learn-from-my-mistakes-experiences/
======
grantgrant
Made an update to the checkout funnel image, previously broken

